# UHS Merit



## sadaqat792 (Sep 13, 2015)

Now after fsc results have been announcedWhat will be the merit for MBBS this year???


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

What's yours?


----------



## sadaqat792 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mine 88.83

- - - Updated - - -

And urs?


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Definitely lower this year. Closing merit expected to be around 84.5-85.0%


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

I would say 84.5 is an overstatement. At the very least, it's going to be 85.0 considering the ban on few colleges.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

mcat was a nightmare so I would prob go with 84.5.


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

except it wasn't lol


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

sadaqat792 said:


> Mine 88.83
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And urs?


Mine is 85.82%. Feeling tense


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> except it wasn't lol


It really was, Students have gotten lower marks this year than the previous MCAT and I dont know how it happened but it just did.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

its decreasing for sure and 84.5% is not at all an overstatement or exaggeration.infact it may end up at 84% including bds!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> its decreasing for sure and 84.5% is not at all an overstatement or exaggeration.infact it may end up at 84% including bds!


Good news Natelie and other fellows! Sahiwal and Sheikh Zayed, Rahim Yar Khan medical colleges are not going to be closed UHS has confirmed. You can check UHS official website where UHS has updated there list of medical colleges for admissions 2015-2016 and these medical colleges are clearly there.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

What about the other colleges which PMDC banned?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> What about the other colleges which PMDC banned?


I don't have any news about them.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah i did check and they are thank god not banned but skandril i dont know about the private ones whether the ban on them is removed or not!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> yeah i did check and they are thank god not banned but skandril i dont know about the private ones whether the ban on them is removed or not!


So now, when the confusion about the ban of government medical colleges is over, what did you say about expected merit?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> So now, when the confusion about the ban of government medical colleges is over, what did you say about expected merit?


i think its gonna end up at 84% or may be a little less.......including bds!


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

lightning said:


> it's gonna be tough.


What does that mean???


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well thats quite a pickle we are in. UHS website clearly confirms that Sahiwal/Ghazi khan/Sheikh Zayed and Shiekh Khalifa MC are going through with their admission but the updated PMDC website clearly has their name on admission stopped along with UCMD/Amna Inayat and Islamic internaitional MC.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -



Bhatti1 said:


> What does that mean???


it means that i dont think that merit will go down instead it will go up. 
recently pmdc has declared that 17 medical colleges are incompetent. the merit is already high so i dont think it will decrease.
i am planning on applying in cmh for bds.
what about you?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Thats not the point at all. The point is that PMDC has recently updated their website which includes colleges I have mentioned above and at the same time UHS updated their website indicating those exact same colleges in admission. the question is which side should we trust?


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

does anyone know the closing merit for bds in cmh in 2015 going to be?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

lightning said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of those 17 colleges are private ones except Sahiwal. So, merit of government medical colleges will definitely decease as UHS will offer admissions to Sahiwal college also as it did last year. UHS is only concerned with public sector medical colleges not private ones so I think that merit of private medical colleges will increase only.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Thats not the point at all. The point is that PMDC has recently updated their website which includes colleges I have mentioned above and at the same time UHS updated their website indicating those exact same colleges in admission. the question is which side should we trust?


Its UHS we should trust because last year too DG Khan medical college was banned by PM&DC but its admissions went ahead because it was the decision of UHS!!! Moreover, government medical colleges can never be closed because Punjab government will never allow that to happen!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

So UHS has the power to overrule the authority dictated by PMDC? I really dont see how that is possible. PMDC has recently updated their recognized medical school link too. in them it is clearly stated that it has stopped admission for Sahiwal/Shiekh Zayed/Sheikh khalifa along with all the other colleges in the notice. Now on the official UHS public announcement all those colleges are listed that are otherwise banned on PMDC recognition list. I cant seem to understand this paradox created by two govt institutions. And what about the private ones? PMDC was fine with them going through with their admissions last year, what changed?.


----------



## Zubda (Sep 15, 2015)

Merit is definitely down this year .
An official in UHS is my father's close one .
So IA hope for the best ..


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Skandril said:


> So UHS has the power to overrule the authority dictated by PMDC? I really dont see how that is possible. PMDC has recently updated their recognized medical school link too. in them it is clearly stated that it has stopped admission for Sahiwal/Shiekh Zayed/Sheikh khalifa along with all the other colleges in the notice. Now on the official UHS public announcement all those colleges are listed that are otherwise banned on PMDC recognition list. I cant seem to understand this paradox created by two govt institutions. And what about the private ones? PMDC was fine with them going through with their admissions last year, what changed?.


PMDC has always been controversial.......not to be trusted everytime!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> So UHS has the power to overrule the authority dictated by PMDC? I really dont see how that is possible. PMDC has recently updated their recognized medical school link too. in them it is clearly stated that it has stopped admission for Sahiwal/Shiekh Zayed/Sheikh khalifa along with all the other colleges in the notice. Now on the official UHS public announcement all those colleges are listed that are otherwise banned on PMDC recognition list. I cant seem to understand this paradox created by two govt institutions. And what about the private ones? PMDC was fine with them going through with their admissions last year, what changed?.


You don't need to see that UHS and in fact Punjab government has authority over PM&DC. It has already been happening for last several years. Again I have to give example of DG Khan medical college. It is still unrecognised let alone it is banned by by PM&DC. Same with Sahiwal and Sheikh Zayed, they gave admissions despite being banned by PM&DC last year!!! But when it comes to private ones decision of PM&DC really matters because government does not hold any responsibility for them!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> You don't need to see that UHS and in fact Punjab government has authority over PM&DC. It has already been happening for last several years. Again I have to give example of DG Khan medical college. It is still unrecognised let alone it is banned by by PM&DC. Same with Sahiwal and Sheikh Zayed, they gave admissions despite being banned by PM&DC last year!!! But when it comes to private ones decision of PM&DC really matters because government does not hold any responsibility for them!


explained the best possible way i guess!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Zubda said:


> Merit is definitely down this year .
> An official in UHS is my father's close one .
> So IA hope for the best ..


What's the guess of your father's friend BTW and what your aggregate?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Pmdc has been dissolved...so colleges are no more banned


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

If PMDC's dissolution has anything to do with its previous decision then why does its website update list new colleges under admission stopped list?.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Skandril said:


> If PMDC's dissolution has anything to do with its previous decision then why does its website update list new colleges under admission stopped list?.


well the only way to get rid of ur confusion right now is that u just leave the time to decide .....whether uhs is gonna be followed or PMDC!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Skandril said:
> 
> 
> > If PMDC's dissolution has anything to do with its previous decision then why does its website update list new colleges under admission stopped list?.
> ...


That's 100% right!


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Zubda said:


> Merit is definitely down this year .
> An official in UHS is my father's close one .
> So IA hope for the best ..


What does Your father say about the estimated merit this year


----------



## Zubda (Sep 15, 2015)

His guess is around 84.7 
any mine is 86 anyway.

- - - Updated - - -

Ofcourse no one in person can know the Exact figure .. but still it is the Idea of Merit being Lowered that he potrayed .
I hope it does.
atleast we need to keep Hoping until they finally display the List.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

The merit is definitely decreasing, wether it be by a 0.1% or a 1%. It was in the news, reliable statistics compiled by kips system, inside sources, uhs personnel and more.


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Zubda said:


> His guess is around 84.7
> any mine is 86 anyway.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


How much discrepancy, if any, is expected from the above figure (84.7) ? My aggregate is 85.0009 and I was kinda hoping to get into some medical college other that DG khan or Sheikh Zayd since they're really far away. Still, merit closing at 84.7 makes me kinda sad as well, since that means I would've made it to a really good medical college (Punjab med college ) had I scored better in metric


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> Zubda said:
> 
> 
> > His guess is around 84.7
> ...


How is your preparation for Kashmir MCAT being held on 4th October going? Prepare for it well! Good luck.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Zubda said:


> His guess is around 84.7
> any mine is 86 anyway.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


My aggregate is pretty much the same. So where do you think we will make it to?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> How is your preparation for Kashmir MCAT being held on 4th October going? Prepare for it well! Good luck.


It's alright, I guess. Haven't studied much since MCAT partly because of the fact that I might make it through Punjab (Insha Allah) and partly 'cuz tired of studying so much n_n Thanks :]


----------



## Zubda (Sep 15, 2015)

Well , I think RMC would be probably the best if we eventually get Lucky 
otherwise , Gujranwala , NSMC (Gujrat) , Sargodha could accomodate us.
My sister is in NSMC ,
and being recently constructed , Hostels and college itself is quite good and better than the old ones.
same goes for Gujranwala  
Gujranwala specifically has alot better MESS 
So I am actually happy to go any one of them .
BEST OF LUCK !:thumbsup:


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Zubda said:


> Well , I think RMC would be probably the best if we eventually get Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zubda for valuable info! Plz tell me what should be on my priority list after RMC? Gujranwala, Khawaja Safdar or Nawaz Sharif.


----------



## razamalik (Sep 18, 2015)

my daughter's aggregate is 84.3
Will she get admission in open merit or overseas seats


----------



## Zubda (Sep 15, 2015)

Of these three ,
Gujranwala is the best option , considering its mess , and specially teaching Faculty. :thumbsup:
NSMC is a good option , but the Faculty is a bit down ( most of their teachers had gone abroad for spec. and Faculty was close to nil)
However now they've hired the new ones. Otherwise hostels are quite good.
K.Safdar I haven't heard much about. 
Hope that helps ! 

- - - Updated - - -



razamalik said:


> my daughter's aggregate is 84.3
> Will she get admission in open merit or overseas seats


Sir she is in Red zone , speaking of Open merit.
Overseas seats , I don't know much about.
May Allah secure her future.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Zubda said:


> Well , I think RMC would be probably the best if we eventually get Lucky
> otherwise , Gujranwala , NSMC (Gujrat) , Sargodha could accomodate us.
> My sister is in NSMC ,
> and being recently constructed , Hostels and college itself is quite good and better than the old ones.
> ...


May we get into RMC  and best of luck to you too. Most probably we will both end up in the same place lol


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

PMDC is shutting down these colleges and they don't have adequate staff and facilities. I don't know about others but Ghazi Khan and Sahiwal have major issues. I wonder if it is worth it to go to a Medical College like this?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Zubda said:


> Of these three ,
> Gujranwala is the best option , considering its mess , and specially teaching Faculty.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for valuable info. I was just wondering if Khawaja Safdar is better than Gujranwala medical college because it is categorised as 'A' but RMC and Gujranwala are listed as 'B' colleges. My father told me that Gujranwala is larger than sialkot and gujrat and has better facilities. So I will rather chose Gujranwala InshaAllah. After all, all of them give same UHS degree.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

escalations said:


> PMDC is shutting down these colleges and they don't have adequate staff and facilities. I don't know about others but Ghazi Khan and Sahiwal have major issues. I wonder if it is worth it to go to a Medical College like this?


Please stop demoralising other. We have already done a long debate over this topic. PM&DC is not going to ban them!!! BTW, we are talking about RMC, GMC,NSMC and KMSMC, all of which are completely recognised by UHS and PM&DC!!!


----------



## Zubda (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> May we get into RMC  and best of luck to you too. Most probably we will both end up in the same place lol


Hahahaha that case would be cute lol 
do tell me wherever you get after the merit lists are displayed ! :woot:

- - - Updated - - -



Bhatti1 said:


> Thanks for valuable info. I was just wondering if Khawaja Safdar is better than Gujranwala medical college because it is categorised as 'A' but RMC and Gujranwala are listed as 'B' colleges. My father told me that Gujranwala is larger than sialkot and gujrat and has better facilities. So I will rather chose Gujranwala InshaAllah. After all, all of them give same UHS degree.


I don't know whick criteria they subject for the catogarization.
But I do think Gujranwala is better .
my List is going to be RMC , GMC , NSMC , KSMC/SMC anyway . :thumbsup:


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

nawaz sharif medical clg has a problem with its faculty besides the hospital is a lot far from the college campus so highly less likely to have a very good practice and top ov all they have got no dead body!


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

i think it will go down a bit ............
and welcome to the world of tensions, especially for girls , they dream to be in college of their choice but when they get there and fail a single class test then . Lolzzz

But dont worry , be a dheet and it will be fine


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

fearless9142 said:


> i think it will go down a bit ............
> and welcome to the world of tensions, especially for girls , they dream to be in college of their choice but when they get there and fail a single class test then
> 
> 
> ...


What's your aggregate fearless


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

what is your aggregate ?
my aggregate was 87 percent 2 years ago


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

That's really awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

fearless9142 said:


> what is your aggregate ?
> my aggregate was 87 percent 2 years ago


But in 2013 MCAT was very easy

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (Sep 8, 2015)

My aggregate is 84.9......Is there is any chance of admission in govt.medical college....?


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

You are on the borderline :speechless: , 50/50 I would say in MBBS :thumbsup:


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

cris said:


> My aggregate is 84.9......Is there is any chance of admission in govt.medical college....?


Mine also 84.9 hoping for the Best

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

fearless9142 said:


> what is your aggregate ?
> my aggregate was 87 percent 2 years ago


Mine is 85.82%. Tense


----------



## cris (Sep 8, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Mine is 85.82%. Tense


Why are you feeling tense even at 85.82...?


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

abdul.ar721 said:


> But in 2013 MCAT was very easy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Lolzzz.... but it was difficult as compared to 2012 and 2011.............and i think 2016 will be more difficult than 2015

and your merit will also be low this year................our closing merit was 86 ,...........may be your closing merit will be 85 or 84.5 this year .........Good luck 

- - - Updated - - -



abdul.ar721 said:


> Mine also 84.9 hoping for the Best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I think both of you have a chance in BDS..............but if merit goes down to 85 , then may be you can get admission in MBBS


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

cris said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is 85.82%. Tense
> ...


I don't know why, but I can't overcome my anxiety and fear.


----------



## cris (Sep 8, 2015)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Mine also 84.9 hoping for the Best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


what is your exact aggregate upto 4 decimal points and what is your priority list...?


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

cris said:


> what is your exact aggregate upto 4 decimal points and what is your priority list...?


84.923 and yours??

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

84.8476


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Oops close

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Oops close
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


really ! oops for both of you


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Lolx

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjadrkhan (Sep 17, 2014)

Both of you with 84.923 and 84.8476 are safe InshAllah dont worry at all , keep praying, if you share your email id i can share the chart I have for you to understand the situation. expected decrease in merit is 0.73031. based on the data below

MARKS201520142013     HIGHEST107610761076              1050+61237 2567.567576501000+197323567 24443.0335112639.00929950+124017252374 64927.3378348528.11594900+344643645187 82315.8665991821.03575800+98501072911242 5134.5632458798.192749 147391715319407 225411.61437241414.07334               0.066 2.458974        21.17183        0.73031                  



- - - Updated - - -

Both of you with 84.923 and 84.8476 are safe InshAllah dont worry at all , keep praying, if you share your email id i can share the chart I have for you to understand the situation. expected decrease in merit is 0.73031. based on the data below

MARKS201520142013HIGHEST1076107610761050+612372567.567576501000+19732356724443.0335112639.00929950+12401725237464927.3378348528.11594900+34464364518782315.8665991821.03575800+985010729112425134.5632458798.192749147391715319407225411.61437241414.073340.0662.45897421.171830.73031



- - - Updated - - -


20142014based onbased on20131St3RD84.92384.84763RDDiff betweenLISTLIST%%LIST2013-2014KEMU : King Edward Medical University90.292690.266290.95410.6879AIMC : Allama Iqbal Medical College88.937288.873689.54940.6758SIMS : Services Institute of Medical Sciences88.103588.045688.79220.7466SKZMDC : Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical & Dental College87.427787.420187.80350.3834FJMC: Fatima Jinnah Medical College87.301787.244688.00610.7615NMC : Nishtar Medical College87.097187.045587.66880.6233AMC : Ameer-ud-Din Medical College87.084887.018287.63380.6156RMC : Rawalpindi Medical College86.583586.461987.06970.6078PMC : Punjab Medical College86.504886.422587.05190.6294GMC : Gujranwala Medical College86.230386.064186.60780.5437QAMC : Quaid-e- Azam Medical College86.151586.109586.75930.6498SMC :Sargodha Medical College86.076286.002386.56230.56NSMC : Nawaz Sharif Medical College85.893985.812686.31730.5047SLMC : Sahiwal Medical College85.787485.7005-0.777586.26360.5631KMSMC: Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College85.758985.6437-0.720786.19010.5464SZMC : Sheikh Zayed Medical College85.707485.6199-0.6969-0.772386.24630.6264DGMC : Dera Ghazi Khan Medical College85.641185.5355-0.6125-0.687986.10090.5654de' Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore85.595785.5281-0.6051-0.680585.89390.3658Nishtar Institute of Dentistry, Multan85.482785.4191-0.4961-0.571585.79090.3718Dental Section, Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad85.483885.4109-0.4879-0.563385.79220.3813


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bundles of Thanks dear for giving me a hope 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjadrkhan (Sep 17, 2014)

You are most welcome


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

sajjadrkhan said:


> You are most welcome


Plz give me the original site from where u have got this table. I will be really thankful. BTW what's your aggregate?


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

I dont get this. is this all jumbled up or is it just my mobile? :$
my aggregate is 85.3 and i want to do mbbs not dentistry. so what do you think are my chances for mbbs?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

pill said:


> I dont get this. is this all jumbled up or is it just my mobile? :$
> my aggregate is 85.3 and i want to do mbbs not dentistry. so what do you think are my chances for mbbs?


The table looks jumbled to me too! That's why I asked for website.


----------



## cris (Sep 8, 2015)

abdul.ar721 said:


> 84.923 and yours??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


mine is 84.9779.....


----------



## razamalik (Sep 18, 2015)

My aggregate is 84.3077. what is my chance to get admission in MBBS against overseas seats


----------



## razamalik (Sep 18, 2015)

@zabda what will be the merit of overses candidates this year?Do you any idea about the expected merit?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

yay i took kashmir's mcat and got 968 it in \o/ going QMC or PMC. Alhamdullilah!


----------



## sajjadrkhan (Sep 17, 2014)

inshAllah strong hope BDS


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

sajjadrkhan said:


> inshAllah strong hope BDS


who did you reply to?


----------

